
The new Windows subsystem for Linux a deep dive - UkiahSmith
https://mybuild.techcommunity.microsoft.com/sessions/77003
======
pstuart
This is very impressive, it effectively kills the advantage of the Mac having
a native *nix environment.

------
frosted-flakes
Note that this is a video.

